# Fall NWC supplier?



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Call Pat at Heitkam's Honey Bees 530-865-9562. Had great luck with them.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

You can check with tarheit on this board too. He does start winding down in August though.

Pugs


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Ben

I know for a fact that Kona Queens in Hawaii has them. I got one real late last year and in fact got a flyer from them a few weeks ago. The price on the flyer was lower than the internet price so you might try to email or call them instead of just going with the posted price. Kona Queens


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

Try Cold Mountain queens in Canton, N.C. 828-400-0466. Mike will treat you very fair.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

David,

I thought that Kona was getting their genetics from Ohio Queen Breeders. Is this no longer the case? Is their a another queen producer using Ohio Queen breeders stock that with sell to hobbiests?

Hal


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Err..sory about the above typos. That should read "will sell to hobbiests"


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Kona Queen is listed on Susan Cobey's NWC Queen producers page, so I'd expect they came from her. (Different line than that maintained by Ohio Queen Breeders I believe)

(btw, I am booked for the year.)


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Aspera
Yeah like tarheit said, according to Sue Cobey web site they are NWC producer sue cobey web page 
I would first support my fellow buckeye though! Only reason I went to Kona was it was late in the year and most folks were out.

I can certainly vouch for the quality of the queens though! 

Tarheit, I will try to get down your way soon.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Ben, 

Sorry, I didn't notice that you had already tried tarheit. 

Pugs


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the links. If anyone out their is producing queens from the Ohio Queen breeder lines, I'd love to give them a try. Their web page really got me interested, but didn't list any producers within a few thousand miles of me. I tried Heitkam's NWCs this year. 3 of 4 had a rough time in transit, but the fourth one looks promising.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>>Try Cold Mountain queens in Canton, N.C. 828-400-0466. Mike will treat you very fair.

I have to agree, I just received 2 NWC queens from him today.

George-


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

aspera..... Long way from CA to PA.....

Especially if you go USPS. I went UPS overnight with a battery box and they were fantastic. Kept a half dozen in the battery box for nearly 2 weeks with a change of attendants once.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Sundance,

Yeah, I found that out the hard way. I had the same problem with Taber carnies being shipped from CA at the same time. This is why I'm especially leary of ordering anything from Hawaii. Unfortunately Ohio Queen Breeders don't list ANY East Coast queen producers on their web site and I really can't justify spending thousands of dollars on a hobby.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I hear you. Battery box shipments are spendy for a couple of queens. For more than 10 it makes sense.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

>>Try Cold Mountain queens in Canton, N.C. 828-400-0466. Mike will treat you very fair.

If Mike has any queens left he will treat you MORE than fair!!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

For Colorado a California supplier would be a better option as far as shipping goes.


----------

